# Aristo Heavyweight Diner Lighting ?



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently acquired a set of Aristocraft Pennsylvania heavyweights, new in box (but old - grey boxes,) to go with my K4. The first one I took out was the Diner, as it has a rattle; something large is loose inside.











I checked on the dismantling instructions (Rayman4449 has a detailed page,) and it was as I recalled - two screws each end needing a long screwdriver, and tabs in the center. However, this is my first diner, and I happened to notice his comments about lighted LED table lamps, as well as the overhead incandescent bulbs. He indicates the table LEDs only light at about 16V whereas the overhead bulbs are already overloaded, being 14V rated.

I'm not using track power so I often install a battery. A 9V usually does the job for 12V bulbs or strings of 12V LEDs. But I'm scratching my head at these table LEDs. Can I use a voltage regulator/doubler to run them off 9V? (You can tell I am not an electronic engineer.)

Has anyone fitted up a heavyweight diner with LEDs and a battery - and if so what did you use? Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

My heavyweight diner car has/had no problems with the table lights and car lights running together, all being clearly visible.

The problem with the heavyweights is the friction contacts between the electrical sections of the floorboards that I've dealt with in the past, or something to this effect. Because I no longer run at night, I don't deal with it anymore.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo MLSers, hallo Mr. Thornton,
all the Ari-heavyweights hav the wrong Position of this wire-holder (is my feeling)
have removed to the correct place..
greetings from Austria
derPeter


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> My heavyweight diner car has/had no problems with the table lights and car lights running together, all being clearly visible.


Might be a problem if you don't have track power - as I don't!




> all the Ari-heavyweights hav the wrong Position of this wire-holder (is my feeling)


derPeter, if you are talking about the truss rods underneath, they apparently never had them! Steel coaches don't need truss rods. Aristo started leaving them off on later runs.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo Mr. Thornton,
thank you for Information about the rods, so i can remove it to the scrapbox. 
greetings derPeter


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Those Christmas lights with the battery box and an on/off switch might work real good, and easy. Warm LED's.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I got some 12V warm white LEDs from Amazon for $8, and they came with wires on each end, 2 connectors, and some small white plugs for interconnecting strips, which will be useful for some other project.













As they gave me all those connectors, I snipped off a piece about as long as the diner and connected the 9V battery. Looks very bright. I may cover every other LED, or maybe cut the strip and resolder it together but further spaced.


----------

